# Shortened cervix at 28 weeks?



## tinkinpink84 (Oct 4, 2006)

OK so 2 weeks ago i had an appointment the dr said i ws 2cm i dunno what she meant if it was dilated or the length of my cervix. but today at my appointment they said my cervix was short and to take it easy for the babies safety, i actually had to look up what it meant by a shortened cervix cuz she didnt tell me but its a german dr so her english isnt that great. but 2 weeks ago she jus tsaid your 2cm but everything is good so i dunno im lost and confused and read diff thngs about a shortened cervix . she didnt explain what sh emeant by taking it easy either . anyone have any advice?


----------



## ktmelody (Aug 14, 2006)

I am just wondering why you are having internal exams so early. Were you contracting?
I did not have any internal exams until 38 weeks after some contractions, and once early on for pre-term labor.


----------



## Orangey (Jan 25, 2005)

The usual length of a cervix is about 4cm thick. She probably just meant that your cervix is down to 2cm thick. I had a shortened cervix at 18 weeks with my last pregnany, it was 1.8 and I had to be put on bedrest, we eventually lost the baby at 21 weeks, because, even with a last minute cerclage we couldnt stop my cervix. But for you, at 28 weeks, I dont think theres too much to worry about, since you are alot farther along. As the baby gets bigger he/she puts more pressure on your cervix which is uaually what causes it to shorten, if you arent contracting. I would just take it easy, no lifting, dont over do it on exercise, etc. As long as you arent feeling any pressure or having any contractions I wouldnt worry.


----------



## mary3mama (Apr 2, 2004)

IIRC from all my research, estimates of cervical length by vaginal exam aren't always very reliable. It seems that very few docs are being taught this anymore...so I'd make sure she was experienced at it, personally.

I also lost a pregnancy at 21 weeks, but the first sign of any problem was a bulging bag and then labor which couldn't be stopped.

Although I'm not an advocate of u/s scans, they are a good way to determine actual cervical length. I did have a cerclage placed with pg #3 and my cervical length was monitored closely, via u/s, from placement at 13 weeks, until about 22 weeks. The biggest cervical failure window being roughly 18-21 weeks.

At 28 weeks there's not as much direct pressure on your cervix as there was between 18-21 weeks, because the baby moves up out off the cervix at that point.

Anyway, this is what I remember. My loss was more than 4 years ago and my cerclage baby just turned 3. This pregnancy has been perfectly uneventful and a quick u/s at 19 weeks showed my cervix to be about 4.5cm in length...so no cerclage this time!


----------



## Orangey (Jan 25, 2005)

Mary, it was great to read your post. I had a cerclage put in with this pregnancy at 13 weeks. Its nice to see someone who also had one, and delivered a healthy baby.
I didnt know that the biggest cervical failure window was between 18 and 21 weeks. Me being 21 weeks, its good to know Im almost past that window.
Congrats on your pregnancy, I hope it continues to go wonderfully!


----------



## Naughty Dingo (May 23, 2004)

I had a shortened cervix with my first pregnancy. It happened around 28 weeks too. I had been feeling lots of pressure and discomfort. My cervix was 1.4 maybe? I did have ultrasound to get the "official" length. I went on modified bed rest until 34 weeks. At that point I went back to my regular crazy schedule (on my feet 18 hours a day) until I delivered at 39 1/2 weeks (I guess the shortening wasn't a problem for me....)

In subsequent pregnancies this problem hasn't recurred.

When I first was diagnosed with the shortened cervix I had a fetal fibronectin swab to see if I had a high chance of going into preterm labor. That was negative and it gave me peace of mind at that time.

Good luck, ND


----------



## mama2toomany (Oct 17, 2005)

At 31 weeks I was less than 1cm.... of course that made everyone freak out... now I am 34 weeks and still the same.. on bedrest and tributaline pump but no babies yet


----------



## tinkinpink84 (Oct 4, 2006)

i am in germany right now , husband is army , at every appointment they check your cervix and to make sure ur not leaking amniotic fluid and an ultrasound. we dont have ahospital on base so it is a german hospital. thats how they do things at that hospital . this baby has been low most of the pregnancy though i know . right now its weighing about 2 lbs . its hard to get info on what the dr tells me because she is german and explains what she can in english wich isnt much cuz she doesnt want to give out wrong information. as far as i know shes the smartest one there besides the guy dr that ive only seen during an emergency so eh


----------



## Naughty Dingo (May 23, 2004)

Mama that is so interesting about your babe being low. In the pregnancy where this happened to me, My baby was so low the whole time too. The subsequent pregnancies, I carried in a totally different way.

That must be frustrating to have a communication barrier. I wonder if she could write out her report for you and then have it transcribed in english for you.....

ND


----------



## tinkinpink84 (Oct 4, 2006)

the language thing does suck as well as not knowing for sure what they do since its all done totally different here as compared to the states cuz im sureif i were still in florida i would prob be put on bedrest or not even known anything cuz i wouldnt have gotten checked until 30 plus weeks i made it that far without going into labor. i am glad that im nearing 30 weeks so i know the baby has a greater chance at survival. i just cant wait till mynext appt to see what she says then. lately this baby has been causing alot of pressure and i keep getting weird like cramps really low in my belly kinda like period cramps but im trying to take it easy as best i can with my 14 mth old son lol,hubby is actually cleaning today wich is a first haha


----------

